# Recreational use of 2-Methyl-2-butanol



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I have found a drug that may be similar to either ethanol or ethchlorvynol.

Maybe Advanced Drug Discussion would have been a better place since this is pretty much unknown as a rec drug. Mods can decide.

I'd like to know if the binding to the receptors in the brain should be more like ethchlorvinyl or ethanol, and I know some folks there have that type of knowledge. Maybe they could tell by the shape of the molecule or something. I'm hoping it'll have a lot of similarity to ethchlorvinyl or maybe something between it and ethanol.

I don't want something that will be just like alcohol unless it lacks most of the side effects.


This is what Wikipedia has to say about the topic:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> 2-Methyl-2-butanol is one of the isomers of amyl alcohol. In humans it possesses sedative and hypnotic effects similar to ethanol through ingestion or inhalation, and was previously used in medicine for this purpose.[1] It is active in doses of 2,000-4,000 mg, making it some 20 times more potent than regular ethanol.[2] *2-methyl-2-butanol is similar in structure to ethchlorvynol and methylpentynol.* It is a byproduct of the fermentation of grain. [3]



I doubt anyone has tried this, but if so, I'd love to hear about it. The fact that it has previously found use in medicine as a sedative and hypnotic and is structurally related to ethchlorvynol (Brand name Placidyl) gives me some hope that it could be be good stuff, or at least better than ethanol. If more like ethchlorvynol than ethanol, I'd definitely want some, if just for treating insomnia.

I could get it right now if I wanted to, and it may be a common unwatched chemical that can be freely purchased by anyone. I'm going to find as much more info as I can about this. I did a few searches and didn't find much of interest. The MSDS wasn't helpful in determining relative toxicity to ethanol, the drug it was compared to.

If it is just like ethanol. then I don't see much point in trying it. There just isn't enough info to tell. Maybe it is more or less toxic or euphoric. If it were just like ethanol, or worse, then I don't want it. If it possesses fewer side effects/less hangover it would be nice. More euphoria would also be good. I'd like it if it were just a good sedative.

Maybe I'll give in to curiosity and find out for myself by buying some. It apparently isn't too toxic since it has seen medical use.  If this is, then that is a significant difference right there. At least not to the point where I'll kill myself by trying it at a moderate dose a time or two.

I'll have to see if I can find any info on possible carcinogenicity, as that would be a turn off.

I will let you all know if I try it, as I have never heard mention of it before and had no idea it was a drug.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I have decided to give it a try. I'll let everyone know what the effects and side effects are like once I try it. I am hoping it will not be too similar to ethanol. I am hoping it will be more like ethchlorvynol, or perhaps that it will share some of the effects of both those drugs. Whatever it is like, I hope it is euphoric and lacks serious side effects.

I'll just toss it out or resell it if it feels toxic.

I did find some info in old medical textbooks saying that it does not cause headaches, nausea, and some of the other symptoms associated with ethanol. It seems to have mostly been used as a sedative, and it sounds as though it might be quite strong as a sedative.

Active doses are 2-4 grams according to wikipedia. I'm going to start with half a gram, wait an hour, and take another gram or so if the first small dose feels ok or isn't felt.

One book says it's effects are something between chloral hydrate and paraldehyde.


----------



## Tchort

I was similarly interested in Chlorobutanol at one point. And Potassium Bromide.

All of these drugs give me the horrors thinking about them now. While you seem to be taking safety into consideration, I wouldn't expect it to act any differently than a nauseating, alcohol-like chemical lobotomy, ending in a long period of sleep and next day grogginess.

On the other hand, *Bretazenil & Pagoclone* sound far more interesting, and pleasant  I would _love_ to see a euphoric sedative in tablet form available OTC to compete with alcohol; as, like the Wiki article mentions, there is a readily available and effective antidote for Benzodiazepine-like drugs, plus they do not cause the physical damage to the liver and other organs like alcohol.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Tchort said:


> I was similarly interested in Chlorobutanol at one point. And Potassium Bromide.
> 
> All of these drugs give me the horrors thinking about them now. While you seem to be taking safety into consideration, I wouldn't expect it to act any differently than a nauseating, alcohol-like chemical lobotomy, ending in a long period of sleep and next day grogginess.
> 
> On the other hand, *Bretazenil & Pagoclone* sound far more interesting, and pleasant  I would _love_ to see a euphoric sedative in tablet form available OTC to compete with alcohol; as, like the Wiki article mentions, there is a readily available and effective antidote for Benzodiazepine-like drugs, plus they do not cause the physical damage to the liver and other organs like alcohol.



There is a good chance that you are right, and I have considered that possibility as a likely one. I still think it is worth trying, particularly as the old medical books I've found had a description of it that sounded more like a pretty powerful sedative that lacks major side effects. None of them went into much detail about the drug though. What it actually feels like will remain a mystery until I try it, and so will the severity of side effects.


Did you try the substance that is the topic of this thread, or one similar to it? I'd love to hear about it if you did. Maybe you are right, and it will be horrible. I'm starting really low and will only go higher if it lacks side effects. It could be like a dirtier ethanol, but medical sources seem to imply that it doesn't have any major side effects and compare it to several sedatives other than ethanol.  None of the medical texts that mentioned it compared it to ethanol, but did compare to several other sedatives. These are old books, mostly 1920s and older. One of the comparisons in at least two books was chloral hydrate.

It is to late to not spend the money now, I've already paid for it. I probably would have anyway, even after reading your post. There is no way to know what it will be like until someone tries it, and I am just so very curious after finding out about it.


If it is as horrible as you think it may be, I shouldn't suffer much starting at a small fraction of the recommended dose and slowly working upward. I knew when I brought it that I was taking a big risk of ending up with something useless as a drug. The possibility that it could be more like one of the more pleasant sedatives to which medical texts compare it or to which it has structural similarities made it worth risking, IMO. Especially considering the low price.

I really hope it is good stuff, but my expectations are not and never were really high, as much as it may have seemed they were in previous posts.

As I said previously, I will let everyone know how it goes. I am affected worse than most people by the side effects of ethanol, or at least I think so. If this is an ethanol-like drug with even worse side effects, I'm sure I'll figure that out fast.

My experiment will either serve to make known a pleasant or useful sedative, or to make it known that this is something to stay away from. 

I will describe my experiments with this drug in detail to give everyone as clear a picture as possible of its effects. I'll also compare it with ethanol, benzos, zolpidem, and a few other sedatives.

The fact that it is an alcohol does not necessarily mean it is going to be a lot like ethanol. If it is like ethanol, perhaps it will have less side effects, not more. Probably not, but who knows?

I'm hoping it will be similar to ethchlorvinyl, which has structural similarities and sounds pretty pleasant. I probably won't be that lucky, but I can hope. 

It clearly is not very toxic(though could be worse than ethanol), since it was used medically for a long time. I'm not going to kill myself and probably won't even make myself feel too bad the way I plan on doing things. At worst, I will have wasted some money. A month or two ago I would not have risked that money on something that will more likely than not be a useless chemical. I have since got a part time job(10hr/week) which when combined with my other income sources is more than enough to pay my mom for living with her, pay for food, and pay for more drugs than I could afford before.


Anyway, thanks for warning me that this could be more like a dirtier version of ethanol with worse side effects. I was already thinking that there was a good chance of that, but maybe I failed to mention it.

I like to try as many new things as I can. Even though I know it will likely suck, I am more excited about trying this than I have been about any new drug I've tried in a long time. The fact that it is pretty much unknown and no first hand accounts of the effects just really excite me.

I'll do 0.5g and increase in increments of 0.5g until getting desired effects or undesired side effects. I may even try a 0.25g dose for my first time.  I may dose twice the first day if it can be done eight or more hours apart.

I don't know why I made the post this long. I went over some of the things several times.

I may try Bretazenil and/or Pagoclone if it becomes available, but from a quick search it does not seem to be readily available.

I wish there was something better than alcohol available OTC with depressant effects. I'm hoping the chemical I'm trying will fit that description, but I am likely to be disappointed. At least I can easily get benzos and a variety of other sedatives cheaply. It would be nice to not have to worry about legal consequences of getting caught, or of failing a drug test and losing your job. I don't think I will be given any drug tests, and my job is only 10 hours per week and pays near minimum wage, so it wouldn't be a great loss. Plenty of others have lost good jobs for failing drug tests. My brother almost lost his job about 10 years ago for taking a dose of his/my mother's prescription cough medicine, not knowing it contained an opiate that would cause him to fail the drug test. This brother has never used drugs AFAIK, doesn't even drink or smoke.


----------



## ralf2

I've tried a very similar compound, 2-methyl-3-butyn-2-ol. This is the same as 2-methyl-2-butanol, just with a triple bond. I think it's supposed to be a bit more potent.

It gives you a sort of generic sedation that's somewhat nice. You have to take at least 1ml to feel anything and more like 3ml or even more to feel it fully. Often you end up taking even more.

I'd say it's not as good/enjoyable as 1-ethynyl-1-cyclohexanol, but besides that it has at least two advantages. First, it is water soluble, so you can just mix it with some juice or something. (I found multivitamin drink and a drop of peppermint oil works good, this masks the horrible taste.) Second it is much much cheaper.

I'm not sure it's the best substance for your body though, as I get a strange taste in my mouth several days after using it. Also one time I got this white icky stuff come out of the tonsils. And if you take a high dose, which is easy to do, you will feel sedation for one or more days afterwards.

One of my friends took a very high dose (~25ml) and ended up in the hospital for several days. Lesson learned: don't give experimental drugs to junkies.

You might want to look up Science 114: 384 (1951) and Arch. Biochem. Biophys. 33:482 (1953) for info on this compound and it's close relative methylpentynol.


----------



## Tchort

I have not taken any of the aforementioned compounds as of yet. My mind is still open to the possibility of medicinal self-prescription (i.e. using Sodium Bromide when insomnia can't be overcome, etc). 

The class of Ethanol-like/Chloral Hydrate-like drugs sound very good on paper, and I have seen texts similar to the ones you describe that make any of these compounds sound great.

However, look at what they are comparing it to. Late 19th, early 20th century sedatives were Ethanol, Sulfonmethane (Sulfonal), the Bromides, Chloral Hydrate, etc. Compared to these, especially when you consider the severe gastric distress/pain and other awful side effects, any slight improvement like a less severe side effect, or a lack of one side effect, may seem like a big step forward.

I am still very interested in trying and using Barbital- which, in the same old textbooks, is touted as a miracle drug when compared to the aforementioned sedatives. Barbiturates are much more pleasing to the mind and body than Benzodiazepines in my opinion.

But, back on topic- 

I wish you lots of luck if you do indeed move forward with the experiment. Please be careful, start low.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I did get it today. I tried .5g of it first, and got a slight but indistinct buzz. I am now on 1.5g, and it is easy to feel the nature of the effects. It does have similarities to ethanol, but the feeling is significantly different. I can definitely say I feel more euphoria than I would with a similar level of ethanol. I'm not sure what else I can compare it to. Their are similarities to ethanol, but it is certainly not the same, or even that close, IMO.

It takes about 10 minutes to kick in. I am feeling no side effects right now. I will just wait and see if I get any kind of hangover.

It is not quite what I hoped it would be, but I will be happy with it if it does not cause any significant side effects. It does feel quite nice right now. I found that 1ml is equal to 840mg. If I find 1.5-3g to be a good dose range, that means I have many doses.

I'll report back to tell how I feel after it has worn off. I'll also report the effects of higher doses.

The nature of the experience seems to be changing still. I feel very relaxed and calm, and happy. Very peaceful. I could see this becoming a more widely used substance if the side effects turn out to be minimal and the word gets out about it.

I think it could be really nice at a higher dose, maybe 2.5-3g.

I'll just wait and see what kind of aftereffects this has.

What I can say is that it is definitely a sedative, and it has some similarities to ethanol, but many differences. It induces a very peaceful, calm, relaxed state with a nice gentle euphoria. I'd say I like it better than benzos or similar sedatives. I definitely like the effects more than ethanol.

It feels better now than it felt when I first started typing this. I probably hadn't given it time to fully kick in, since it had only been 10-15min after dosing.

I sure hope it has no hangover with it. I probably won't know that for a while.


----------



## egor

It will be interesting to see if 2-methyl-2-butanol works well for taking the edge off of a trip...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

^
I may try that if the need arises.


I didn't feel any sort of hangover, but I was still a little under the influence this morning, like 12 hours after the last dose. I could also still taste it when I burped. It has a pretty strong taste and smell. You could probably smell it on the breath of anyone who uses it if you got too close.

The maximum level of intoxication was about like 4 or 5 beers, which is about as much as I can drink without a hangover. Not that it felt the same as drinking ethanol. I like this better, and the two drugs are not really that similar. They do share some of the same effects, but you could easily feel the difference. I think this chemical is more euphoric and more sedating than ethanol would be at the same level. I slept well last night.

The long duration and the smell/taste are the only things so far that I think I'd change. It probably can't be used as a sedative if you are worried about people close to you smelling it on your breath. I'm not sure how close you'd need to be though, maybe right up in their face. I was tasting it in my own mouth when I burped, but maybe it would not be easily detected by others.

The lack of negative effects so far doesn't mean this chemical is safe to ingest on a regular basis, if at all. It may cause brain damage that only becomes noticeable after many uses. It may cause cancer. Who knows? I don't plan on using this whole bottle because I want to limit my exposure.

It may still have negative aftereffects at higher doses, though I don't think I'd want or need to push the dose up much if any further than I did last night.

I did another 2.5g dose right before bed. I was watching a TV show and wanted to finish that, but fell asleep right before it ended. I don't know that there would be much point of going above 3-4g at a time. You might end up just wanting to sleep.

I'll post some more when I use some more of it. It is hard to tell for sure from one time what it's effects and aftereffects will be like. Also, I did have some alprazolam and gabapentin earlier. They seemed to have worn off, but there could have been enough left in my system to have a major influence on effects.


----------



## Tchort

TD-

Just be very careful. Easy access to cheap and powerful front brain depressants leads to a very nasty habit. GBL and 1,4-BDO are ruining a lot of peoples health, well being and lives overall due to this combination of factors. 

I bet it has a similar habituation period as typical sedative-hypnotics: Methaqualone, Glutethimide, Ethchlorvynol, etc. I bet tolerance sets in rapidly, and abstinence syndrome will quickly follow. 

The rebound symptoms caused by the abstinence syndrome following regular, tolerant use and habituation is probably just as painful, severe and dangerous as that of GHB, Xanax, Methaqualone, etc. 

Please be careful.


----------



## Coolio

Tchort said:


> The class of Ethanol-like/Chloral Hydrate-like drugs sound very good on paper, and I have seen texts similar to the ones you describe that make any of these compounds sound great.



Have you ever tried chloral hydrate? I find it similar to GHB.


----------



## kakti

Does anyone know what the metabolites of ingesting this would be?


----------



## pallidamors

Coolio said:


> Have you ever tried chloral hydrate? I find it similar to GHB.



TD, have you tried chloral hydrate? I'm interested in knowing if 2-methyl-2-butanol could compare to that at all. I was a big fan of chloral hydrate when I had the opportunity to try it; I haven't tried GHB, so I can't compare it to that, but I found chloral to be more inherently euphoric than alcohol, and I also liked that it seemed to wear off faster (making doses easier to titrate), and very little in the way of side effects. 

It seems like 2-methyl-2-butanol, at least from this report, would be similar, but if I could hear a bit more on this from someone who's tried both that would be awesome. I'm not too into psychedelics or stimulants, so its very rare that I hear of a novel drug that I would probably enjoy, but it sounds like this is one I should sample if ever given the opportunity.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I've never tried chloral hydrate. It is one of the things I'd like to try. I may try to make some some time. 

You may already know this, but the effects of chloral hydrate are caused by the metabolite 2,2,2-Trichlorethanol. 

I don't plan to use this very often, and will not be using the whole bottle. I am probably going to try it tomorrow night with nothing in my system but poppies(a small dose) so that I can better feel what the effects are like.

I haven't tried GHB, GBL, or any of the things similar to that. The only things I can compare it to are ethanol, benzos, and zolpidem. Out of those, it is most like ethanol, but seems quite a bit different so far. I can say that any hangover should be less severe than ethanol, because I got no hangover at all. The effects last longer than I'd like though. I could still taste it when I burped 12 hours after dosing and I think I was still a little under the influence 10-12 hours post ingestion.


----------



## pallidamors

Chloral hydrate does seem like it'd be easy to make, and I didn't know that it was actually a prodrug, I always figured the effects were due to the chloral itself! Thats interesting though.

2-methyl-2-butanol seems like something I'd like to try, thanks so much for posting all this info, TD. My only concern would be its duration of action; 10-12 hours seems like a really long time to be intoxicated, but I'm guessing alot of that time would be spent sleeping. It seems like alot of the GABAergic drugs are much milder, hangover-wise, than ethanol, but I guess thats due to ethanol's unique ability to dehydrate and leach vitamins out of one's system. 

Did you find the 2-methyl-2-butanol (we gotta think of a shorter slang term for this...2M2B maybe?) to be inherently euphoric? As in, more euphoria-inducing than alcohol? I thought chloral hydrate to be fairly euphoric, and GHB is reported to be as well, so I am just wondering. I love ethanol and all, but a GABAergic drug that got me sloppy while having a bit more of a mood lift than alcohol would be nice.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

It did seem more euphoric than ethanol. It is possible that this could be because I had some alprazolam and gabapentin earlier in the day. Those seemed to have worn off, but small amounts remaining in my system could have altered the effects of this chemical.

I am probably going to try it tomorrow without using anything else other than a small dose of poppies, which I need to prevent withdrawal. Then I should know for sure if this is a more euphoric and sedating drug.

I'll post an update then.


----------



## pallidamors

Sounds good to me, I look forward to the report! Ya, I find gabapentin combined with other downers makes the downers seem more euphoric, so its crucial to try these GABA substances on their own. I don't really think a minimal dose of poppies will affect the euphoria much though, I know exactly how you feel having to take a little bit to prevent w/ds.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Trying it alone right now, and it still seems better than ethanol. The dose is higher this time. It seems sort of like the effects are somewhere between ethanol and benzos, and I feel no negatives at the moment. I'll edit this post or make a new one soon. I don't really know how to describe it. It certainly isn't like a clone of any drug I have tried.

I haven't even had my poppies yet. I'll do that soon so I don't start getting sick. I had a dose late last night so can wait an hour or two more.


I'm also writing a little trip report, or trying to, since this is such a rarely used substance.

Edit: Here is an update

I dosed some more, my total dose was a good deal higher than before. I was prepared to fall asleep, knowing it was pretty sedating when the dose is increased. I put on some music and lay down to listen. I didn't make it through more than a couple of songs before I was asleep and I slept for close to 4 hours. I didn't sleep more than an hour last night, so that is fine. I was feeling pretty good before falling asleep. The strong sedation at higher doses means that it probably doesn't have much recreational value at such levels.

The duration may not be as long as I thought. I am still feeling it pretty well, but I am at a much lower level than I was even before that last dose.

I feel slightly bad, but the feeling is that of the early stages of poppy withdrawal. I am about to have my dose of poppies. That should show me whether or not these negative effects are from lack of poppies or ingestion of this chemical. I've waited longer than usual to dose on poppies and I'd usually be starting to feel bad by now without them. I'd definitely feel worse either way if I had used ethanol like this, at least as best as I remember. I haven't been drunk in quite a long time, nor do I have any desire to get drunk.

It is possible that what I thought was lingering effects 10-12 hours post ingestion was nothing more than the usual sleepiness I feel for an hour or so after waking, with that interpretation reinforced by still being able to taste the chemical when I burped. It could have also taken longer to wear off because I took it on a full stomach. I really don't see there being any effects left in 5-7 hours, which would be about 10-12 hours after last dose. Still, it is going to be at least 8 hours total from last dose until I am back to baseline or something very close to it. I'm going to say the effects will probably end up lasting around 8 hours.

It seems like at least as far as immediate side effects go, this is less toxic than ethanol. What the long term effects of the chemical might be like, I don't know.

I'll update again in a little while to tell if the poppies remedied the bad feelings and to let you guys and gals know if any after effects appear.


----------



## Coolio

I can't believe this drug was lost to time until now.


----------



## Tchort

Coolio said:


> I can't believe this drug was lost to time until now.



There are countless thousands of drugs that have been used in medical practice over the last 100 or so years that have fallen out of favor. Of the drug classes we still use recreationally today there are thousands upon thousands of brother and sister drugs of that family that were never introduced to medicine. A good example is Shulgin's books PiHKAL and TiHKAL, containing hundreds of recreational chemicals previously unknown or forgotten by science.

Remember, Methcathinone was found by a college intern at a pharmaceutical company looking at old records, who then spread/sold the process he worked up from the old patent and led to the Cat epidemic in Michigan in the early 90s.

Of the drugs we know of tens of thousands are patented but have never been tested for medicinal use. 

A lot of recreational drugs are found by chance. Like Namenda, GHB, Cyclizine, etc.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

ive  dun it


----------



## pallidamors

Hopefully the poppies made you feel better, TD. 8 hours sounds more like what I'd expect from a substance like this, alot of the "rarer" GABAergic (chloral, GHB) drugs seem like they top out at around 6 hours or so. Hopefully you havent been using the stuff daily though, I'm guessing it'd have similar withdrawal symptoms to other GABA drugs, and we all know how painful those can be.


----------



## Coolio

The long duration is one of the nicest aspects of this I think.


----------



## pallidamors

^It could be nice, because you wouldn't really have to redose. But knowing myself and how irresponsible I can be with wanting to up my dose by just one more benzo, or just another shot of vodka, when it comes to GABAergic drugs, I could see myself wanting to redose on this stuff, even when I shouldn't. So I guess if I ever do try this, I'd have to have someone with me to make sure that I don't try to redose until about 8 hours after the onset. Caution is a definite must when using downers with a long duration of action! 

Its great that TD has been pretty careful and exact in his dosing and reporting of effects, not only for his own safety, but also because its really helpful for those of us learning about this substance!

Coolio--have you had the opportunity to try this one yet? I'd like to hear more about this one from as many people as possible.


----------



## Coolio

Nope, I would try it for the novelty but I don't like ethanol or benzos anymore so I'm not interested in purchasing even the bare minimum amount of this to be able to try a few doses.


----------



## krankenhaus

While the way in which TD has done this has lessened the risk, I would strongly advise that you don't continue this unless you have sufficient evidence that it is non toxic. Obviously it is at your own discretion as to whether you do or not, but don't forget that chemicals which are isomers of eachother can have extremely different effects, and chemical similarity alone isn't enough to rule out potential dangers (While I am sure TD knows this, this is aimed more at people considering trying this).


----------



## Coolio

I think it's safe to assume it is toxic, but could it possibly be as toxic as ethanol, the world's most popular recreational solvent?


----------



## kakti

Discussion on safety of the metabolic byproducts

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=439932


----------



## egor

After realizing that this is a component of a 2 part epoxy I use for making fishing tackle, I think I'll pass...


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I think I should post an update, having tried it a few more times. First of all, the best dose range seems to be in the 8-11ml range. Sleep will come very easily with 10-12ml, but you can stay awake pretty easily as long as you are not feeling tired before dosing and don't lie down with eyes closed after dosing.

I should also point out that I weigh about 285lb. I am a big fat guy. Smaller people may need less to get the desired effects.

Amounts as small as 4-5ml is enough to help you get to sleep, and you may not need more than that if this is your purpose. This level can also be recreational, though it gets more fun at a higher dose.

I am pretty sure that the reaction I got from the first time at a rather low dose was the result of still having some alprazolam and gabapentin in my system from earlier in the day.

The strongest effects last 5-8 hours, duration increasing with dose. You can expect some effects for 2-4 hours longer after the stronger effects have worn off. You should be completely back to normal within 12 hours, though it is often less.

As would be expected, taking it on a full stomach will delay absorption and can lengthen the duration.

I took the dose as high as 15ml, though I had taken some provigil 3 or 4 hours earlier. The addition of the stimulant resulted in effects that were almost indistinguishable from a large dose of ethanol, probably because it lessened the sedation. This was too much, as the effects took longer to wear off than they did at the 10-11ml level.

Otherwise, the effects are fairly similar to those of ethanol, but more sedating and more euphoric. I at no point experienced any sort of hangover.

I can also say that this stuff is addictive. I hadn't felt any strong desire to use it until after doing it 3 nights in a row. The following night, I felt a strong desire to use it. I didn't give in, but I have rarely felt the urge to use a drug that strongly. I've only used it once in the last 3 nights and will not be using any tonight. You should just be aware that it can be quite addictive if you plan on trying it.

I won't be using too much more, as I don't have any idea how harmful it might be. It is possible that it is less harmful than ethanol, but the opposite could just as easily be true.

I am glad to have discovered and tried this substance, as I like to try unusual or obscure drugs, and this substance fits that description. I just wish more was known about its safety. I'm not willing to use it over the long term without that information.

I'd recommend to anyone who is interested in trying it that they set a limit on the amount they are going to use and then stick with it. Better safe than sorry.

If anyone else does try it, please post a bit about your experience. I'd like to hear what others think of this substance if they try it.


----------



## egor

^tert amyl alcohol right?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

^
That's right, exactly the substance I'm talking about.
2-methyl-2-butanol is just another name for the same thing.


I know there are going to be four more people trying this soon. They will all be writing at least a short description of any effects they get both positive and negative. They'll also make comparisons with other sedatives. Between them, they have experience with ethanol, GHB, chloral hydrate, benzos, barbiturates, and maybe some other things.

I'm sure anyone interested at all in it would like to hear from more people than just me. Maybe with this info anyone with any interest can make a more informed decision about whether to try it or not. I for one am very interested in finding out if others find this chemical as pleasing and free of side effects as I do.

I've already decided that I'll never touch the stuff again if any of the people who are trying it out experience any significant side effects.

I'm going to post another message to this thread of some messages sent to and received from Beenhead regarding possible carcinogenic potential. The MSDS says it isn't suspected of being one, but I doubt much testing has been done regarding consumption, so that isn't too much comfort. Beenhead stated this opinion because chemicals with similar structures are known to cause cancer, including ethanol. 

He seems to think that the type of risk associated with this chemical will likely be similar in nature to those of ethanol, but of course can't say with any certainty what the dangers or degree of the danger is. I just thought this information may be of interest to some of you, especially those who seem interested in trying it, and Beenhead is okay with these messages being posted.

If Beenhead or anyone else with the knowledge can do so, I would like to know what kinds of health risks are associated with strain alkyl chains, as one of the messages mentioned it contained that and they are generally bad for health. I guess I'll just send Beenhead a message to ask that question, so you don't have to worry about that. I'll be sure to post the answer.


----------



## Tchort

Keep in mind these chemicals were _abandoned_ medically; they weren't forgotten. 

Available information on side effects, severity of abstinence syndrome, liklihood of compulsive use, etc should be included as well. While some chemicals of these classes have not been as thoroughly studied as others, many do have a comprehensive literature available on them.

Some people have a reluctance to try Barbiturates or Bromides, but seem highly enthusiastic about using drugs with a lower safety margin, worse side effect profile that were abandoned medically over a hundred years ago


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I have no reluctance to try barbiturates or bromides, but the only one I can find is phenobarbital, and it really isn't much fun. I found no mention of withdrawal in any of the books, but it would probably be severe, like alcohol withdrawal or possibly worse.

A couple of other people have tried it now. They seem to think that it is just like alcohol. The only possible side effect mentioned was by one of the users who felt depressed the next day. He mixed it with ketamine, and had a really crazy experience. He also had some bad things going on, such as a recent break up with his girl friend. It's hard to tell if the depressed feelings were primarily caused by this drug, the life situation, or the crazy ketamine experience. I'll post his little trip report in this thread if it is okay with him. I'll do the same with the other person's trip report if they give their permission.

It seems that this drug is very similar to alcohol, but with far fewer physical side effects. A couple of other people are going to be trying it. If any of them feel depressed after using I will assume that to be a side effect of the drug.

I usually feel depressed the next day if I drink more than about 6 beers or the equivalent of wine or the hard stuff. That could be because I start getting a hangover at that level.

There are a few reasons I chose to try this. #1 Because it was cheap. #2 All of the medical books I read said that it was effective and had minimal/no side effects. #3 There were some comparisons to chloral hydrate and paraldehyde. I've been interested in chloral hydrate, so that got me interested. #4 I like trying new stuff. I was curious about the effects.

I have no idea what the long term risks of use are, but I knew from the medical books that it wasn't going to kill me if I used reasonable amounts. Also, some patients used it frequently for months or longer. It should have been apparent if there was any major neurotoxicity. There is reason to suspect that it could be a carcinogen.

I still say this feels different from alcohol in a good way. Maybe it is more due to a lack of side effects than from significant differences in positive effects. I always start to feel like hell pretty quickly if I drink enough alcohol to really get good effects. That doesn't happen to me with this stuff.

The lack of side effects doesn't necessarily mean it is at all safe. I don't want to give anyone the impression that I believe this substance is safe to use. You'll probably be just fine if you limit yourself to a certain amount and never use it again, as I plan on doing. I could be wrong. I would strongly advise against long term use.

I do realize that this was an abandoned drug, not something that was just forgotten. Ethanol has also been abandoned as a medical drug, except for treating methanol poisoning. This was considered an improvement over ethanol. Some doctors of the day preferred it over chloral hydrate, I think because it isn't as easy to fatally overdose on.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Actually, 3 other people have tried it. Two of them said it was like ethanol. The other guy really seemed to be having a really good time until using the ketamine. He didn't give a comparison to ethanol one way or the other unless I overlooked it, but I'll find out and let you know how he thinks the two compare.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I accidentally overdosed on this stuff. I'm not going to bother making a new post, I'm just going to copy what I posted in the "I'm so high" thread. I guess I blacked out. I only remember taking 15ml of it, but it looks like at least 150ml of it is gone. I am leaving the spelling mistakes in the posts just to give an idea of how messed up I was. Here are the posts I made:

POST #1
The DXM trip was quite insane. I seemed to have more control over my body, but I was really out of my mind. I still knew that time seemed to move slow every time I used DXM, but I still didn't know what day it was or how long I had been in that state.

I am out of poppies. I've had a small amount of hydrocodone, the usual potentiators, and some loperamide to prevent withdrawal. I should have more poppies soon.

I have to get wasted, so I have used 13ml of 2-methyl-2-butanaol over the last 3 hours. I am fucked. I feel drunk without the sickness that I'd get from ethanol. Walking is difficult.

POST #2(I have no memory of making the second part of this post)
Drunk some more 2mwethyl2-butanol and fell off the bed. I made my mouth and knuckles bleed. I don't care. I am so fucked. I didn't feel anything bad when I felt and saw myself bleed. I will just lay in bed until I can walk without falling on my ass or another body part.

I'd be really really sick if this was ethanol that I was drinking. I think I like this stuff.

I have a cut onm my face from falling to and it is bleeding. I am not bleeding very much so it is okay. Typing is hard so I will quit.

Edit
I might have overdosed.
I don;r think I wikll die
Id I do, I Hope a certaine person sees this message becauise I owe them something. I want that person to knoe that I didn'r mean to screw them over. I can;'t help it if I die, PlEase tell them if I die. I dont think I will, but I am noit sure. I never faukl my obligatioms anf I never rip anyone off. I am not that kind of ass hole. I lefy a message for my mother to fullfull any ob.lgations if she sees the merssage. i cant see straighght. Goodbye/ I'm sorry if I have fycked up too much. I Apologize to the interface.

POST #3
I wasn't bleeding much last night. I ended up sleeping for about 20 hours and I am still really fucked up. I'm never doing that again. I pissed in a bottle because I couldn't stand up, and that bottle is busted to pieces with piss all over the floor. My glasses are gone and I don't know where they are. At least I have another pair of glasses to wear until I find the good ones. My cigarettes are also broken. I have know Idea how all of this happened. I am still wobbly on my feet and fucked in the head. I will never do this again. It has been neer
feet and it has been nearly a day since I dosed and I am still fucked up. I slept for 20 hours. I couldn't believe the time when I awoken.

POST #4
I fell and cut my knee and elbow about an hour ago. Eveything is spinning. My vision is fucked. I can barely walk. I hope I don't stay like this forever. I took 22.5mg of hydrocodone to keep from getting sick with the usual potentiatiors. That is all the typing I am going to do for now, as it is diffiicult.

POST #5
I haven't used anything today except a couple of cigarettes, but I am still fucked up. I looked at the bottle of 2-methyl-2-butanol, and it is less that half full. It was at least three fifths full before this. It is a 1 liter bottle. A normal dose is in the five to twelve milliliter range. I remember taking 15ml, not all at once. I have no idea what happened to the rest. My math and estimation abilities are fucked right now, but I am going to guess at least 150ml of the shit is missing. I assume I drunk it because I am still fucked up about 42 hours later and the stuff has a really strong smell and I didn't smell it.

This ranks up with the biggest fuck ups I've ever made, right with the time I used a huge amount of benzos, ambien, and DXM while I was too fucked up to see the danger, and maybe even the time I mixed a large dose of DXM with a large dose of ephedra and ended up in the hospital.

I just hope I didn't do any permanent damage. 


POST #6

I'm almost back to normal, thank god! I don't think I've ever been so glad to not be fucked out of my scull. I did have 37.5mg of hydrocodone and the usual potentiators. I'm not going to keep listing all of those. I feel a nice warm glow, but nothing to great. I really don't want to be really high right now.

I hope that I don't feel any effects of that 2-methyl-2-butanol overdose when I wake up. I know there is still some in my system because I can feel it and taste it on my breath. I'm just glad that it didn't make me feel sick and didn't kill me. I have no idea how much it would take to kill a person.

I fell earlier and smashed my dick. It is all swollen and it burns like hell every time I pee. That was last night. I have no problem walking straight now. I shouldn't fall any more.

My mother told me that she found me in the floor lying in piss on top of a broken bottle around 8:00AM Tuesday morning, and I assume I was there all night. I somehow managed to not get cut. I have no memory of it. I think it was Tuesday morning, it might have been Monday morning. I really am not sure. I don't remember anything until I woke up around 6:00PM whatever day that was. I was fucked out of my head for I don't know how long after regaining awareness.

I don't know how all that happened. I only remember using 15ml of it. I guess that was enough to cause me to lose my memory and my ability to recognize the danger of taking more of the stuff. I guess the maximum safe dose of that substance for me is around 12ml. Going above that could cause a blackout where I could do just about anything with no awareness of my actions.


----------



## Coolio

Did you have any kind of hangover? Or just pain from the bruises/cuts?


----------



## amapola

Hey guys.

A few friends introduced me to this stuff for canoe tripping a couple years ago .  A lot easier carrying a cup of this for a few weeks than lugging around a gallon of whisky.  I've never seen anybody messed up on it though, maximum dose for anyone I know was 10ml and even this much was rare.  I've seen a few questions regarding hangovers and I have to say that we've all felt pretty fine the next day but hard to judge as you're sleeping on hard ground in a tent, sore from paddling/portaging all day, and our max dose is really only like 6 beers which wouldn't give me a hangover anyway.  Never experienced any notable side effects, though we were careful and each guy would take a day or two off it every few days, and nobody I've known has ever used it when regular old ethanol is kicking around.

Basically we didn't abuse it and it preformed admirably but I can't think of any time I'd ever use it other than long/difficult hiking or canoeing trips etc. when you need a way to relax at the end of the day and to get a good nights sleep on rocks.

Hope this helps.

p.s. we did all our dosing with a 10ml syringe where you just can't go wrong
p.p.s. if you have 2-methyl-2-butanol sitting around be sure it's labeled.  For our first trip we just had it in a flask and once we got back and were unpacking in the evening another friend (not on the trip) came over and without our noticing grabbed the flask and sniffed the contents before shaking it and announcing "you guys didn't even finish your schnaps."  Luckily he didn't drink it and we told him what it was but had he casually slugged the remaining 2 ounces or so he would have ended up in the hospital.


----------



## scootipuff

Wow.  Thanks for the postings.  From first post to last my reactions were:

Cool.

Sounds Good.

Can't wait to Try it!

Oh, better be careful with it.

Hm... maybe there are some other things to try instead.

Christ. 

Nevermind.  

Though, actually, it does sound like you way overdid it.  I may yet try it, because I can't seem to have even a pint anymore without a goddawful hangover.  I guess you have to treat it like super-concentrated everclear.


----------



## ChasingTheCat

I bought myself a 250ml bottle of 2M2B

Me and some friends had much fun the 3 weeks it lasted. 
Dosage range is between 2 and 8 grams, although benders with 15+ in a night occured. It is very sedating, though, which limits it's recreational potential (well, except you have lots of MDPV)

Getting as pissed as possible without having to face a hangover is definately a big plus. Then again the half live is very long, especially the sedating effects last well into the next day if one took too much  

Works brilliant for comedowns - I could do a big line of amp/peevee/whatever and go to bed two hours later.

I should also mention that I can see this substance has considerable addiction potential. Paticularly for those who aren't really fond of ethanol because of its miserable after-effects (I tend to think that alcohol addiction strongly correlates with the ability to metabolise large amounts acetaldehyde in short time)


----------



## ballstoyousir!

Just got me a 500ml bottle of it. It smells different than I had expected - very "naptha like." I mixed 5ml of it with a 23oz Arizona green tea. After thoroughly mixing it, I barely taste the flavor, but it's definitely still there. Very unique flavor, not great, but tolerable. I'll report on its effects later.

Anybody have a good idea of what flavors to mix with this stuff?


----------



## ballstoyousir!

Okay, 5ml is a medium buzz for me. Definitely more hypnotic than ethanol, and it totally doesn't last longer than ethanol for me - if anything, shorter. There was sensitivity to bright light, that's about it. I'll try 7.5ml now. 

Okay, I could definitely go further. I still have my wits about me, a little more talkative, not slurring. Just like ethanol, my tolerance may be high. (12 beers @ normal strength is nowhere near visibly drunk for me)

10ml would be next on my agenda, probably tomorrow after work.


----------



## amapola

Hey ballstoyousir!,

Glad you are enjoying yourself and more so that you are taking it slow and steady.  If you redose while blacked out it would not be pretty.

Other Drugs however is not for trip report style posts and while you're welcome to post any questions you have here or begin discussion on the drug, if you want to give details of your trip in the usual format I'd recommend you wait until you're done all your experimenting and then nicely format it and post it in the Trip Reports forum.  Note that there is nowhere on the site that really allows live update posting.

If you have any questions about this give me a shout.


----------



## JJ-180

I can't believe people think 2M2B doesn't give a hangover- I found the day after 10ml I felt spaced, vague,sick and un-coordinated. I'd almost rather have had a straight ethanol hangover.


----------



## ballstoyousir!

amapola said:


> Hey ballstoyousir!,
> 
> Glad you are enjoying yourself and more so that you are taking it slow and steady.  If you redose while blacked out it would not be pretty.
> 
> Other Drugs however is not for trip report style posts and while you're welcome to post any questions you have here or begin discussion on the drug, if you want to give details of your trip in the usual format I'd recommend you wait until you're done all your experimenting and then nicely format it and post it in the Trip Reports forum.  Note that there is nowhere on the site that really allows live update posting.
> 
> If you have any questions about this give me a shout.



Didn't know that, thanks! I was just adding my thoughts on it - I'll try not to do it like that.


----------



## ballstoyousir!

JJ-180 said:


> I can't believe people think 2M2B doesn't give a hangover- I found the day after 10ml I felt spaced, vague,sick and un-coordinated. I'd almost rather have had a straight ethanol hangover.



I found its "hangover" to be spacey as well, but not as much as a bona-fide ethanol hangover, and I've become very accustomed to ethanol hangovers over the years. There's a difference definitely, but ethanol's for me is more obnoxious when I do get it. That's so far - when I get up this afternoon I may have a different take as my dose was higher this time.


----------



## ballstoyousir!

I took 10ml of 2m2b and got a medium-ish buzz. 8 hours later I was offered beer with some friends. The whole day I didn't feel overly inebriated from that one dose or anything, so I drank a few beers. Suddenly I was plastered drunk from very few beers that normally wouldn't do much of anything regardless that the 2m2b perceptibly wore off hours before.

Interesting...


----------



## Johnny 5 Eagles

The bromide salts have a risk of creating a syndrome which are marked by: widely varied neurological and psychiatric symptoms  and may include the symptoms of restlessness, irritability, ataxia, confusion, hallucinations, psychosis, weakness, stupor and, in severe cases, coma. The effective range of dose for bromides(sodium bromide,lithium bromide) is 500mg to 1 gram. The toxic range is produced at around 5 to 6 grams. If you take 1 gram tonight of bromides in 1 month you will be taking 10 times as much and this is when the toxicity occurrs. Thanks for your post. Helped me to remember when I used to use those older hypnotics like ethchlorvinyl(Placidyl), Doriden(glutethamide), meprobamate(Miltown), and my favourite Nembutal.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

There is no bromine atoms in 2M2B.


----------



## SkyblueMolly

2ml to 6ml of 2-methyl-2-butanol is good for me. I often mix it with a small amount of vodka and either water or juice or soda. The taste is a strong chemical one, but also has a mint flavor to it. I find it lasts longer than ethanol, and it doesn't mess with coordination as much. It's also more mood lifting than ethanol. 2-methyl-2-butanol seems to potentiate the effects of ethanol, so don't even think of having a few beers with it. The effects of 2-methyl-2-butanol are somewhere between ethanol and benzos, but sort of more clear headed. You still do silly stuff sometimes though. There's little to no hangover. Of the 500ml I got, there might be 430ml left or something. I only use 2-methyl-2-butanol once a week or less. It's like getting inebrieted in a subtler and somewhat more sophisticated way. I also like the fact that there are no toxic metabolites. I often call 2-methyl-2-butanol either 2-methyl-2-butyl alcohol or 2m2bOH because 2m2b refers to 2-methyl-2-butene. %)
I picture of a spacefill molecule of 2m2bOH




Metabolism of 2m2bOH


----------



## John Highfield 47$#@

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:


> ^
> That's right, exactly the substance I'm talking about.
> 2-methyl-2-butanol is just another name for the same thing.
> 
> 
> I know there are going to be four more people trying this soon. They will all be writing at least a short description of any effects they get both positive and negative. They'll also make comparisons with other sedatives. Between them, they have experience with ethanol, GHB, chloral hydrate, benzos, barbiturates, and maybe some other things.
> 
> I'm sure anyone interested at all in it would like to hear from more people than just me. Maybe with this info anyone with any interest can make a more informed decision about whether to try it or not. I for one am very interested in finding out if others find this chemical as pleasing and free of side effects as I do.
> 
> I've already decided that I'll never touch the stuff again if any of the people who are trying it out experience any significant side effects.
> 
> I'm going to post another message to this thread of some messages sent to and received from Beenhead regarding possible carcinogenic potential. The MSDS says it isn't suspected of being one, but I doubt much testing has been done regarding consumption, so that isn't too much comfort. Beenhead stated this opinion because chemicals with similar structures are known to cause cancer, including ethanol.
> 
> He seems to think that the type of risk associated with this chemical will likely be similar in nature to those of ethanol, but of course can't say with any certainty what the dangers or degree of the danger is. I just thought this information may be of interest to some of you, especially those who seem interested in trying it, and Beenhead is okay with these messages being posted.
> 
> If Beenhead or anyone else with the knowledge can do so, I would like to know what kinds of health risks are associated with strain alkyl chains, as one of the messages mentioned it contained that and they are generally bad for health. I guess I'll just send Beenhead a message to ask that question, so you don't have to worry about that. I'll be sure to post the answer.


Hi im one of the increasingly rare group of people who has tried phenobarbital a barbiturate and I tried both 2m2b and 3m3p I would say that 2m2b and especially 3m3p have a very similar effect but slightly weaker less euphoria for example especially at higher doses of 2m2b/3m3p then phenobarbital but 2m2b and 3m3p last quite a bit longer


----------



## John Highfield 47$#@

ralf2 said:


> I've tried a very similar compound, 2-methyl-3-butyn-2-ol. This is the same as 2-methyl-2-butanol, just with a triple bond. I think it's supposed to be a bit more potent.
> 
> It gives you a sort of generic sedation that's somewhat nice. You have to take at least 1ml to feel anything and more like 3ml or even more to feel it fully. Often you end up taking even more.
> 
> I'd say it's not as good/enjoyable as 1-ethynyl-1-cyclohexanol, but besides that it has at least two advantages. First, it is water soluble, so you can just mix it with some juice or something. (I found multivitamin drink and a drop of peppermint oil works good, this masks the horrible taste.) Second it is much much cheaper.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the best substance for your body though, as I get a strange taste in my mouth several days after using it. Also one time I got this white icky stuff come out of the tonsils. And if you take a high dose, which is easy to do, you will feel sedation for one or more days afterwards.
> 
> One of my friends took a very high dose (~25ml) and ended up in the hospital for several days. Lesson learned: don't give experimental drugs to junkies.
> 
> You might want to look up Science 114: 384 (1951) and Arch. Biochem. Biophys. 33:482 (1953) for info on this compound and it's close relative methylpentynol.


Hi ralf2 I'm johnHighfield 47 Im always looking to try out new downers so I have a question? You tried 2-methyl-3-butyn-2-ol what was it like? I might be interested in seeing if it's any good


----------



## John Highfield 47$#@

John Highfield 47$#@ said:


> Hi ralf2 I'm johnHighfield 47 Im always looking to try out new downers so I have a question? You tried 2-methyl-3-butyn-2-ol what was it like? I might be interested in seeing if it's any good


I mean what was your experience with 2-methyl-3-butyn-2-ol


----------

